# recycle the insulin pins



## HardManifest (Nov 20, 2022)

question: how do we go about recycling the insulin pins?


----------



## almostgone (Nov 20, 2022)

HardManifest said:


> question: how do we go about recycling the insulin pins?


By recycling, I'm assuming you mean disposing of them. It depends on your region. Some guys say that the hospitals in their area will dispose of them provided they are in a Sharps container.
I don't have that option where I live so they get burnt up in a pile of brush on my land.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 20, 2022)

In Pennsylvania you can just throw them in the trash. They prefer that you put them in some kind of a container with a screw on top, and then tape it shut and write used sharps on it, but I don't think that's a requirement.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 20, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> In Pennsylvania you can just throw them in the trash. They prefer that you put them in some kind of a container with a screw on top, and then tape it shut and write used sharps on it, but I don't think that's a requirement.


In Pennsylvania you can just toss them on the streets of Kensington. The junkies have made it real bad there.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 20, 2022)

called my local health dept trying to be a good citizen and properly dispose of needles. they told me to put them in a container such as a laundry detergent jug and then put it out with the trash.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> In Pennsylvania you can just toss them on the streets of Kensington. The junkies have made it real bad there.


That is a f-ing shame. Living out in a rural area in the South, we don't really see these conditions except on TV.  There waaay too much of that in our country today.

The big problem down here is meth.


----------



## HardManifest (Nov 20, 2022)

almostgone said:


> By recycling, I'm assuming you mean disposing of them. It depends on your region. Some guys say that the hospitals in their area will dispose of them provided they are in a Sharps container.
> I don't have that option where I live so they get burnt up in a pile of brush on my land.


yea disposal.  I get the one time use pin.  I once made an appt with my regular dr. and showed up a bag full of pins.  The nurse eyes bulged out of her skull and told me I couldnt recycle them in their BIO haz container.  This why I ask.  I went gangsta when the nurse left and recycled them in their container anyways.  I dont think libtard Cali we can just dump them in the trash containers.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> In Pennsylvania you can just toss them on the streets of Kensington. The junkies have made it real bad there.


Yes, it's a sad situation. Addiction is a brutal disease, and what's going on in Kensington is really tragic. Seeing a lot of deaths from younger and younger people.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> called my local health dept trying to be a good citizen and properly dispose of needles. they told me to put them in a container such as a laundry detergent jug and then put it out with the trash.


This is typical of most places


----------



## shackleford (Nov 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> This is typical of most places


i thought with this newish attention being given to substance abuse, they might offer a disposal service. I just use an empty milk jug.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 21, 2022)

I put them into a used soda can, crush it and put it into the trash.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2022)

I just bend the needle back, cap it, trash it.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i thought with this newish attention being given to substance abuse, they might offer a disposal service. I just use an empty milk jug.


I use left over protein or other supplement containers and toss in the trash. 

You would think they do and for the most part probably do. I know where I live if not doing the trash we can take in a legit sharps container to drig store, pay them to take and get new sharps container. 

Where I live the drug users are aupposed to exchange used for new bit they dont. So they are laying around everywhere on the streets but still rhey get clean needles with no exchange


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 21, 2022)

I just bury mine at the beach.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 21, 2022)

I use mine to build scale models of famous landmarks


----------



## HardManifest (Nov 21, 2022)

bro what kind of shit places do you guys live?  I dont feel comfortable leaving my insulin pins in the trash with my DNA in it. Someone may try to clone my DNA and make another awesome like me.

Besides it would suck if someone steps into one of them at a landfill.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 21, 2022)

I put them in a protein jug, duct tape it and trash it


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 21, 2022)

HardManifest said:


> bro what kind of shit places do you guys live?  I dont feel comfortable leaving my insulin pins in the trash with my DNA in it. Someone may try to clone my DNA and make another awesome like me.
> 
> Besides it would suck if someone steps into one of them at a landfill.


A hard plastic jug solves lots of issues.
Who the heck walks around landfills these days?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 21, 2022)

I just cap mine and double trash it.
Throw em' in my bathroom thrash 1st than when that fills up throw that bag in w/my regular trash & than throw it out....

Never knew there was laws about this,
I throw away about 40lbs of dog shxt every week...more worried about sealing that up properly vs some damn pins tbh 😄😄


----------



## DF (Nov 21, 2022)

My area discourages putting them in the trash.  I did attempt to do the right thing once.  I was told to put them in a sharps container & bring them to the Fire department for disposal for a fee of $35.  I did that the one time, but it cost me $40 because they didn't have change...LOL

WTF!?? $35  

Now, they go in a sharps container & into the trash.


----------



## HardManifest (Nov 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> A hard plastic jug solves lots of issues.
> Who the heck walks around landfills these days?


Bro I am guessing you dont own your own pad?  When I first bought my pad I had to do a lot updating and demoing back in 2013, so I would unload my truck at a local landfill. Yes I know home ownership is a thing of the past.  I am probably one of the last generations to own a pad.

So yes people still unload at landfills.


DF said:


> My area discourages putting them in the trash.  I did attempt to do the right thing once.  I was told to put them in a sharps container & bring them to the Fire department for disposal for a fee of $35.  I did that the one time, but it cost me $40 because they didn't have change...LOL
> 
> WTF!?? $35
> 
> Now, they go in a sharps container & into the trash.


$35! Thats a brand set of 100 pins.  Actually, I pay around $20-25 for a 100 pins.


----------



## DF (Nov 21, 2022)

HardManifest said:


> Bro I am guessing you dont own your own pad?  When I first bought my pad I had to do a lot updating and demoing back in 2013, so I would unload my truck at a local landfill. Yes I know home ownership is a thing of the past.  I am probably one of the last generations to own a pad.
> 
> So yes people still unload at landfills.
> 
> $35! Thats a brand set of 100 pins.  Actually, I pay around $20-25 for a 100 pins.


Yes, its just plain stupid.  It's no wonder you see old TV sets, tires and electronics thrown on the side of the road.  The fuks make it difficult to get rid of that shit.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 21, 2022)

HardManifest said:


> Bro I am guessing you dont own your own pad? When I first bought my pad I had to do a lot updating and demoing back in 2013, so I would unload my truck at a local landfill. Yes I know home ownership is a thing of the past. I am probably one of the last generations to own a pad.


Actually I do own and have owned a home for 28 years, and I am old.  My landfill has bins you dump into and they move to the landfill and dump.


----------



## HardManifest (Nov 21, 2022)

DF said:


> Yes, its just plain stupid.  It's no wonder you see old TV sets, tires and electronics thrown on the side of the road.  The fuks make it difficult to get rid of that shit.


I refuse to be negligent.  Throughout the year I go through alot of slicks on the bike.  The Pirelli booth recycles them when I buy a new set.  Slicks only last me 60-70 laps with a few hard laps.  On average I buy about 20-26 sets of tires from February through September.  It's expensive. The recycling fee is included in the price.  I mount and balance my own wheels.

I always wondered why people dumped their mattresses and tires underneath the bridges.  I just thought these types of people had a low IQ under developed brain.  I still believe that.


----------



## DF (Nov 21, 2022)

In my town we have trash pick up.  There's a long list of shit that you CAN NOT put in the trash bins.  No batteries, tires, electronics, paint cans ect.......

What do you do with said items... You're on your own.

Our town has 1 day a year and it's open for 3 hours where you can bring unused paint & toxic/contaminate shit.  You can imagine how long that fukn line is.....


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 21, 2022)

I had looked into it once and the safe disposal drop off place was the local police station.  Ha! Yea right.


----------

